# powwow gmbh sind v.../b../d....



## UK1 (11 Juli 2020)

hallo, ich habe gerade mal probleme mit meinem (ehemaligen) handy anbieter. der name der gesellschaft ist powwow gmbh, ich habe vor vielen jahren einen vertrag mit deren sub unternehmen sparhandy geschlossen über monatliche 9,90€. jetzt haben die sich einfach mal umgenannt(zu high) und meinen mir ca.20€ incl. rabatt!!! abziehen zu müssen. als ich dies nun festgestellt habe kündigte ich fristlos wegen vertragsbruchs und habe im gleichen atemzug mein zuviel gezahltes geld zurück gefordert und ihnen auch die einzugsermächtigung entzogen. leider scheint es so das da nur ... menschen arbeiten die mir weiterhin zuviel geld abziehen. 
wenn ich jemand die einzugsermächtigung entziehe darf er doch nicht mehr auf mein konto zugreifen und seine taschen füllen. meines wissens nach, aber da bin ich mir garnicht mehr so sicher weil ja die bürger dieses landes im algemeinen betrogen werden und ich nun denke das sowas normal ist.
soll ich da nun zu meiner bank gehen und muss denen sagen das diese betrügerische powwow gmbh kein geld mehr bekommt?
meine kündigung ist ja offensichtlich nicht funktionell. die betrüger schicken mir jetzt auch mahnungen das ich bei denen schulden hätte. wie kann ich das problem nun am besten lösen? habt ihr einen tip für mich.

warnung vor powwow gmbh aus köln mit ihren ganzen subunternehmen.


----------



## BenTigger (11 Juli 2020)

Wenn jemand von meinem Konto etwas ohne Erlaubnis abbucht, gehe ich zur Bank und lasse das Geld zurückbuchen.
Die Stornokosten muss dann der bezahlen, der ohne Erlaubnis von meinem Konto abbucht.
Wenn er zuvor eine Einzugsermächtigung hatte und ich diese widerrufen habe, dann ist das eine Abbuchung ohne Erlaubnis.
Und sollten die nach der Rückbuchung wieder ungenehmigt auf mein Konto zugreifen, lasse ich das wieder zurück buchen, bis sie das gelernt haben


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juli 2020)

Jubelmaschinen im 6.Gang








						Sparhandy - Eine Marke der powwow GmbH Bewertungen & Erfahrungen | Trusted Shops
					

124.949 Bewertungen Sparhandy - Eine Marke der powwow GmbH ✓ Gesamtnote: Sehr gut (4.78) ✓ zertifiziert seit 19.11.07




					www.trustedshops.de
				











						powwow Erfahrungen: 114 Bewertungen von Mitarbeitern | kununu
					

Erfahre aus erster Hand, ob powwow als Arbeitgeber zu dir passt. 114 Erfahrungsberichte von Mitarbeitern liefern dir die Antwort.




					www.kununu.com


----------



## UK1 (12 Juli 2020)

hallöchen, dankeschön der anteilnahme wegen. 
da werde ich wohl morgen/montag mal zur bank müssen und denen sagen das die powwows kein geld mehr abbuchen dürfen, mal sehen ob die es dann immernoch machen.
muß ich da auch zur polizei wegen der entzogenen vollmacht die ja ignoriert wird?


----------



## BenTigger (12 Juli 2020)

Nein, die Polizei hat da nichts mit am Hut, da es hier Zivilrechtlich und nicht Strafrechtlich relevant ist.
Aber ich würde ausdrücklich auf Rückbuchung des Geldes bestehen.
Nur der Hinweis, die dürfen das nicht mehr abbuchen ist nicht wirklich eine hilfreiche Anweisung, wenn der Bankmitarbeiter nicht grade Kundenorientiert hilfsbereit ist.
Nicht genehmigte Abbuchungen dürfem übrigens 13 Monate lang zurückgefordert werden.
Oftmal vorgetragene Behauptungen seitens der Bank, dass es nur 6 Wochen möglich ist, bezieht sich nur auf genehmigte Buchungen.
Selbst diese kann man innerhalb der 6 Wochen zurückbuchen lassen, muss dann aber evtl. die Rückbuchungskosten zahlen, wenn die Abbuchungen ansonsten Vertraglich gerechtfertigt war.


----------



## UK1 (12 Juli 2020)

ok, danke


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juli 2020)

Und  nicht ins Boxhorn jagen,  lassen wenn u.U.  ein  Mahndrohungstheater veranstaltet wird.
Die sind in der Beweispflicht.


----------



## UK1 (11 November 2020)

hallöchen,
kurzes update: ich habe also ständig das abgebuchte geld zurück gebucht, sie versuchten es auch auf eine miese art immer zu anderen daten, anfangs immer zum 15. des monats dann mal am 25. und dann mal der 5. und mal der 12. . wie gesagt zurückgebucht. vor zwei wochen dann siehe bild


in meinem mail fach?!? hab ich beflissen ignoriert. und heute habe ich einen richtigen papier brief im briefkasten mit dem titel "rechnung/lieferschein" und das ist eine schadenersatzvorderung wegen vorzeitiger beendigung des vertrages?!? 37,62€ soll ich da jetzt bezahlen.
nun noch eine frage: soll ich das bezahlen um dann ruhe zu haben oder ist das nur noch ein letzter versuch von denen doch noch etwas geld abschöpfen zu können?


----------



## BenTigger (11 November 2020)

Das liegt nun an dir, wir können dir da nicht weiter helfen, da wir nicht den genauen Vertragsstand kennen.
Lass das Schreiben prüfen, ob das dann tatsächlich ein aus bedeutet und entscheide dann ob du lieber den einfachen Weg mit Kosten von 37,62€ gehen willst, oder den harten zeitaufwendigen Weg mit Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht, dem Widersprechen und dann im schlimmsten Fall vor Gericht die knapp 38€ mit Anwalt usw. abschmettern. Das ist jedoch nicht sicher von hier aus zu beurteilen, weil ja keiner das Kleingedruckte in deinem Vertrag kennt..

Ich persönlich würde die 37,62€ bezahlen, wenn der Vertrag damit tatsächlich beendet ist.
Ich bin aber auch eher einer, der seine Zeit anderweitig nutzen möchte, als weiter Kasperkram um diese Summe zu machen


----------



## UK1 (16 November 2020)

alles klar, da bin ich auch deiner meinung. wenns damit gegessen ist sollen soi noch die 38€ haben. 
dankeschön für eure hilfe und auch anteilnahme


----------



## UK1 (21 Dezember 2020)

hallo, jetzt geht der terror weiter. ich habe vor kurzem diese anhängende mahnung erhalten in der mir nun ein inkasso vervahren droht. wie soll ich nun weiter verfahren? ich habe gehört das man sich irgendwie selbst mit einem, ich komm grad nicht auf den namen vom staatlichen geleintreiber, in verbindung setzt um da was zu machen?!? ich habe da so gar keinen plan. letztenendes werden die mich wohl verarschen können und das geld und noch mehr bekommen. das ist dieses zetellstaatssystem, haste ein zettel dann glaubt dir jeder auch wenn du das nicht kannst oder machst wie es auf dem zettel steht, jedoch einer der was kann und keinen zettel hat das ist der doofe.


----------



## BenTigger (21 Dezember 2020)

Ein Inkassobüro ist auch nichts anderes als ein Briefe schreibendes Unternehmen ohne weitere Rechte.
Nur das sie sich das Briefe schreiben bezahlen lassen. Da kommen dann auch gerne mal Drohungen, ala "Letzte Mahnung vor dem gerichtlichen Verfahren" und "Wenn sie jetzt nicht zahlen, wird es teuer" usw. Man versucht dann mit allen mitteln Angst zu verbreiten, so dass man zahlt.
Ich kenne deine Vertragslage nicht.
Aber wenn ich gekündigt hätte, weil der Vertrag unrechtmäßig verletzt wurde, dann könnten die mich mal....
Ich würde erst wieder reagieren, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt (gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht) und da der Forderung insgesamt widersprechen.
Aber dass nur, wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass die unrechtmäßig die Forderungen stellen.

Siehe auch: https://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/der-mahnbescheid.1741/


----------



## BenTigger (21 Dezember 2020)

> ich komm grad nicht auf den namen vom staatlichen geleintreiber, in verbindung setzt um da was zu machen?!?


Wenn du den Gerichtsvollzieher meinst, der kommt noch lange nicht.
Da muss man schon sehr viel falsch machen, bevor der kommt.

Erst kommt der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid, wenn dem nicht widersprochen wird bzw. man nichts macht, kommt ein Urteil vom Gericht, das ich zahlen muss, ohne dass geprüft wurde, ob ich wirklich vertraglich zahlen muss.
Wenn ich das dann nicht mache und weitere Briefe vom Gericht ignoriere, erst dann kommt der Gerichtsvollzieher, um Geld zu holen.

Wird dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid jedoch fristgerecht widersprochen, ist für mich alles erledigt und es kommt keiner vorbei.
Denn jetzt müssen die erst wieder aktiv werden.
Nun müssen die vor Gericht Klage einreichen, erst mal alles darlegen und dann prüft das Gericht, ob ich zahlungspflichtig bin.
Dazu darf ich dann vor Gericht auch meine Ansicht der Dinge vertreten. 
Nur wenn meine Ansicht der Dinge dann nicht rechtens ist, muss ich zahlen. 
Dann bekommen die einen Titel, der mich zur Zahlung der Rechnung verpflichtet. 
Und auch NUR DANN, wenn ich der Verpflichtung nicht nachkomme, kann ein Gerichtsvollzieher beauftragt werden.

Was ich aber auf jeden Fall sofort machen würde, ist die Schufa davon informieren, dass eine unberechtigte Forderung gegen mich besteht und ich diese bestritten habe.
Dann darf die Schufa das nicht zu meinen Daten hinzufügen!!


Das ist auch eine beliebte Drohung der Inkassounternehmen, das dann ein Schufa Eintrag  gemacht wird und meine Kreditwürdigkeit dann nicht mehr besteht und alle Firmen sofort meine Kredite und Verträge kündigen.


----------



## UK1 (21 Dezember 2020)

ok, danke vielmals, sehr aufschlussreich, ich bleibe dran.


----------



## UK1 (22 Dezember 2020)

moin  ich habe grade bei der schufa in köln angerufen und die sagen mir das es sowas nicht gibt mit vorsorglich eintrag vermeiden. wie war das gemeint? oder war ich da jetzt einfach zu schnell? weil ja noch gar kein eintrag besteht?!?


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2020)

Vorsorglich geht wohl nicht, aber wenn mit Schufa gedroht werden sollte, einen auf die Mütze gegeben:





						MICHAEL Rechtsanwälte und Notare - Anwalt fuer Gevelsberg, Ennepetal, Wuppertal, Schwelm, Hagen
					






					www.rae-michael.de
				





> Dieser Praxis hat das Amtsgericht Plön nun eine klare Absage erteilt und entschieden, dass die standardmäßige Drohung mit einem Schufa-Eintrag einen Unterlassungsanspruch begründet, wenn der Schuldner die Forderung bestreitet und der Gläubiger noch keinen rechtskräftigen Titel über die Forderung erwirkt hat (Urteil vom 10.12.2007 – Az. 2 C 650/07).


----------



## BenTigger (22 Dezember 2020)

UK1 schrieb:


> moin  ich habe grade bei der schufa in köln angerufen und die sagen mir das es sowas nicht gibt mit vorsorglich eintrag vermeiden. wie war das gemeint? oder war ich da jetzt einfach zu schnell? weil ja noch gar kein eintrag besteht?!?


Sorry, hab mich nicht klar ausgedrückt, 
wenn die den Eintrag bei der Schufa veranlasst haben, dann bei der Schufa widerrufen und die müssen das dann wieder löschen.
So war das gemeint. Ich hatte das aus dem Zusammenhang der Klage, bzw. dem Mahnbescheid gesehen.


----------



## UK1 (22 Dezember 2020)

alles klar, ich bin da auch zugegebenermaßen etwas ungeduldig weil ich das natürlich möglichst schnell von der backe haben möchte.
also erstmal weiter warten bis sich das inkasso unternehmen meldet oder wie?


----------



## UK1 (22 Dezember 2020)

dankeschön


----------



## BenTigger (22 Dezember 2020)

Ja, und denen würde ich selbst nur einmal mit 2 Worten antworten.
 "Forderung bestritten". 
Nicht mehr, nicht das ich mich durch falsche Wortwahl angreifbar mache.
Dann würde ich erst auf den gelben Brief wieder aktiv werden  .

Aber was du machst, musst du selbst entscheiden. Da können wir dir keine Ratschläge geben.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2020)

UK1 schrieb:


> also erstmal weiter warten bis sich das inkasso unternehmen meldet oder wie?



wie schon gepostet:


BenTigger schrieb:


> Ein Inkassobüro ist auch nichts anderes als ein Briefe schreibendes Unternehmen ohne weitere Rechte.


----------



## Hockenheimer (28 Januar 2021)

Ich finde das schon strafrechtlich relevant.
Hast du einen Nachweis über die Kündigung und über den entzug der lastschrift erlaubnis?

Bei der SEPA Lastschrift gibt das Unternehmen der Bank gegenüber an dazu bemächtigt worden zu sein diese summe einzuziehen. Ist dem nicht (mehr) der Fall wird die Bank über diese erlaubnis getäuscht und dies geht dann zum schaden des vermögen des kontoinhabers. Das ist dann betrug. Ansonsten könnte man das ja missbrauchen und abbuchen wo es nur geht und den gewinn dadurch einfahren das es manche nicht bemerken.

die frage ist halt ob das unternehmen auch tatsächlich die kündigung etc. erhalten hat bzw. ob der TS das beweisen kann. Dann könnte man das bei der Staatsanwaltschaft prüfen lassen (anzeigen).


----------



## UK1 (31 März 2021)

hallo, jetzt wirds ernst. nun hab ich ein schreiben mit einer noch höheren forderung von deren anwalt erhalten. was soll ich nun machen?
soll ich da einfach eine email schreiben wo widerspruch gegen die forderung drin steht? und was würde das bringen?                

*MODEDIT:
Angehängtes Bild des Briefes gelöscht. Hier bitte alle personenbezogenen Daten (Namen, Adressen und Kontodaten) entfernen und dann neu einstellen. So ist es hier nicht erlaubt.    BT/MOD*


----------



## UK1 (1 April 2021)

hier jetzt nochmal das schreiben, ich hoffe das geht so


----------



## Hippo (2 April 2021)

Hast Du:
a) rechtswirksam und beweisbar gekündigt?
b) hast Du mindestens 1x beweisbar der Forderung widersprochen?
c) wenn a) und b) zutreffen >>> https://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/powwow-gmbh-sind-v-b-d.59875/post-407406


----------



## UK1 (3 April 2021)

Hippo schrieb:


> Hast Du:
> a) rechtswirksam und beweisbar gekündigt?
> b) hast Du mindestens 1x beweisbar der Forderung widersprochen?
> c) wenn a) und b) zutreffen >>> https://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/powwow-gmbh-sind-v-b-d.59875/post-407406


hallo, das wird wohl das problem werden weil meine emails alle weg sind, wegen falschen postfacheinstellungen oder sowas :-(
ich habe überhaupnichts mehr


----------



## Hippo (3 April 2021)

... ja das gute alte Papier ...
Hast Du über einen Webmailer oder ein Mailprogramm die Mails verschickt?
Aber wenn Du jetzt tatsächlich absolut mit runtergelassener Hose dastehst befürchte ich dass Du jetzt um € 264,41 ärmer bist.
Weil Du hattest ja unstrittig einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag über einige Jahre den Du beenden wolltest.
Und jetzt bist DU eben in der Beweispflicht dass Du den Vertrag bedingungsgemäss beenden wolltest und getan hast.
Wobei eine Kündigung per Mail zwar mittlerweile anerkannt wird, aber auch das musst Du beweisen z.B. durch eine Bestätigungsmail des Empfängers. Ohne diese kanns auch haarig werden weil Du den Zugang dann nicht beweisen kannst.


----------



## UK1 (3 April 2021)

Hippo schrieb:


> ... ja das gute alte Papier ...
> Hast Du über einen Webmailer oder ein Mailprogramm die Mails verschickt?


ja über meinen normalen web.de Account einfach im Browser geöffnet und da hab ich vorgestern in den gesendet Ordner gesehen und der war leer.


----------



## Hippo (3 April 2021)

Kleine - sehr kleine - Chance ...
Schreib mal Web.de an und frage nach ob die noch eine Sicherung haben (sicher) und die auch rausrücken (sehr unsicher)


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2021)

UK1 schrieb:


> web.de Account im Browser


Gern genommen auch die "Suche" oben rechts (Lupe). Schlagwort eingeben und dann den Link "Öffne alle Ergebnisse in eMail".


----------

